# korean cut on Ein.. I messed up BAD



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

:mellow::mellow:

Uhh.. Shortly after Grace's mom's post on lots of Korean cut maltese photos... UHHHH I cut Ein's hair(I dont know why I did it, cuz now I like the LONG hair face much much better!!) This went on at 7pm on Saturday, and something got into my HEAD and i did it without thinking. *warning* graphic pics...Ein is not THIS ugly... its just my badly done cut. I feel SOOO BAD for Einstein. In the mean time, he will wear coat outside to cover up the bad haircut.


Those of you who are considering korean maltese cut... uhh,, if you know a really good groomer in the area who does this well, go for it. But it is def not for an amateur, like myself. My DH now thinks Ein look more like a *dog*:mellow::mellow: than stuffed animal- whatever this means.... he said in a way its not a complementary. Uhhhhhhh I really really hope Ein's hair grows FAST
I am SOOO SORRY Ein. I am def gonna pass on korean cut-unless I am in Korea, and have access to these specialty groomer- 
I am gonna post this as a big reminder to NOT to do next time I have the urge.... I feel like crying now!!!!

Does anyone know a specialty groomer who CAN do this sort of a cut in Boston MA area???


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

What are you talking about?! He looks so cute. So cute!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

LOL Candice, I think he looks utterly adorable. The only difference I see between how he looks and the cuts in those pictures is that those cuts are much shorter.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh, I think he looks cute from what I can tell in the pics!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Candice.....I think its adorable. Honestly, I wouldn't say anything at all if it were bad. It really is cute.....there is nothing wrong with what you did. And like Shelly said its just a little shorter than it was originally. He looks cute.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I love it! He's adorable!! I'm sure it will grow back, but probably not as fast as you want!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*What Are You Talking About? I Only Wish I Cut Yogi Like That!*
*What Time Can You Come Over-Yogi Wil Be Waiting(haHa)*

*Its Most Adorable/LOVIN IT. Nickee&Yogi in Pa!*


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

ughhhh.... thanks everyone. but I still cannot get over what my DH said to me about the cut. more DOG LIKE!! actually I am going to put DH in a dog house for this because up to that point, I thought the cut was not so bad. But I did cut the face(on each side too short- see pic). and one on the right side cheek is slightly shorter than left side(probably due to the fact that I am right handed, and I cut better on my right side, which is Ein's right side..) I will be strictly sticking with more traditional maltese cut from now on though.. let this be a lesson to myself..!!!!!!! Somehow.. with this cut, his ears look floaty(see first pic).........I thought i'd share my experiences,, in case there are some of you who already has fluffy cut on their furbabies.. and are thinking about Korean maltese cut. Those cuts really require precision(symmetry). I think the longer, more traditional cut gives us more leeway on the skills............ :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

He looks cute! I was bracing for something horrible and I think he still looks like a little stuffed toy!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

You can't take away cuteness with this cut, he looks adorable. Go ahead and lock the door on the doghouse with DH in it.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

When I scissor the face,I cut from the top down and up, between my fingers, the forefinger and middle, as a cutting guide,that way it's pretty even. Works that way for human hair cuts. One side is always easier to clip than the other when you first try it. You're facing them on one side and the back of the head is facing you on the other side but using the hair between the fingers gets it pretty close...
Practice,mine looked terrible the first time I did it...
I think he looks adorable!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Why don't you try taking him to groomer with a picture of what you wanted, and see if they can just even it up a bit. He is very cute no matter what.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Candice,

Ein is cute, but I won't lie to you (because I think that makes you feel bad? ... does for me)... I do see the mistakes. But please don't feel horrible! Grace is lucky that she is not my first little dog LOL Gus had some HORRIBLE hairdos while I was still learning. Seriously horrible. I had family members seriously ANGRY at me for botching Gussy's hair LOL Ein's do is not horrible by any means!

And you are right: No one should jump into a new hairdo for their pup on the whim!

Now you know - if you feel like grabbing the scissors one night - you should tell yourself if you still feel like doing it the next day, you will, but you'll wait a night.

For the face - You use the eyes as a guideline. Everything is basically on the outside of the eyes. You don't want to cut the muzzle hair shorter than the outer edge of the eye... So you aren't rounding it in if that makes sense... the top is even - so the muzzle makes almost a half circle shape instead of a whole circle.

For the topknot - it's the bottom outer part of the eye that is the line... not the top of the eye.

I'd take him to a GOOD groomer (no petsmart, etc)... And yes - show them a photo of what you tried (they will TOTALLY understand LOL).

But honestly - you did not do a bad job since you say you aren't used to grooming... Lesson learned... but don't let it scare you off from it. Hair grows back. He's still your sweet baby... He is still ADORABLE.... Because he is Ein and no uneven hair cut will make him less cute  If he was bald... he would still be cute 

No more "spontaneous" groomings


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I was expecting a real hack job from you description but didn't think it was all that bad when I saw the pictures. Don't be so rough on yourself. He still looks good!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Michelle,

Great tip! I'm going to use that next time to help make Grace's face more even


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I wanted to make you feel better, my first ever atempt and grooming Rocky when he was young. I used cissors. Everyone thought he was pink.....


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Guys can say some hurtful things. I had been grooming mine myself for several months when one day the MOTH (man of the house) asked me when I was going to take them for a good grooming! Totally blew my confidence and I've not cut their hair again.

I think Ein looks adorable....I was expecting to see a disaster after your description. Totally not a disaster!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Honestly, it doesn't look that bad!

Did you groom her after you bathed and blow dried her? If not, that is part of the problem. You'll get the best results if you cut a clean coat.

I use the clippers with a 4f or 5f blade on the side of the face to get that short without scissoring (I'm bad at scissoring!)




















This is an attempt I did on one of my dogs, Lois (Ch. Bellarata's I Want to Believe) I only scissored the beard area and the ears and the feet and used the clippers everywhere else. I have a hard time getting the face hair straight too, it's a challenge!

Not that it looks bad but if you want to 'fix' it a bit, you could clipper the body shorter and leave the hair on the legs longer so there is more of a contrast. The ears look fly away so it doesn't add to a finished result so maybe rebathe and blow dry and see what you have?

The first time I cut Lucy when she was about 11 mos, OMG. I chicken legged her soooo bad! And I learned a valuable lesson from it - if I don't know how to do it, leave it alone  I never cut the legs now.


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

I kept scrolling down waiting for the "After" pics. I finally realized the pics you posted WERE the "After" pics! 

Not to worry! He looks fine! He may not have turned out like what you were picturing in your head but he can still hold his tail up high and be very proud of how cute he is!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I think he really looks cute. Afterall, the first time is probably the most diffucult for anyone who has never cut their Dogs hair. You certainly have may more courage than I do!!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I have to agree with the others-- I wouldn't say anything unless I could say something nice, and I think Einstein looks cute with that cut! Actually, to me he looks, if anything, more stuffed animal like with this new hairstyle. I'm thinking of cutting Cozette's and Pippa's face shorter than in the Christmas pics, because both have adorable faces, and I love how easy they are to maintain! I do have the bodies longer, though-- they are more graduated and trimmed to an even, kind of draped length on the sides so they still have the gorgeous hair Maltese are famous for. It's kind of my "own thing" since I love the flowy hair but the faces are, for me, too hard to keep longer.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

You did a great job!!!!!


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

Tori: LOL thank you for the honesty!!! I really do not think Ein looked bad-except for the face( i did mess up on his right side......that does not show on pictures). lol good tip on the face.. Id admit I do have very compulsive side n tend to jump on to things without thinking- but the links to korean maltese cuts that you posted were tooooo tempting to pass by and I just had to try- Ein was looking at me like I want that cut!!! 

Laura & Shelly:*GRIN GRIN* NOW i know what you mean, by Ein does not look that terrible.. at first glance.. it was DH that ruined it for me. Shelly, I was looking at your photo of Rocky and thinking he looks soo adorable!! His face look just like my Ein! I suppose i am the only one that notices a lot of mistakes that I've made on Ein.. LOL. I am praying that his hair grows as fast as I make mistakes. 

Glenda: yeap.....my DH is currently in a dog house and was getting the evil eye the entire evening. he keeps on telling me he looks like he lost 20lbs, and I am telling him he is same weight, and he does not even weigh 20lbs! Boys will always be boys with their hurtful comment, and it is not even his first time( last time i think it was about my hair cut)


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Honestly, it doesn't look that bad!
> 
> Did you groom her after you bathed and blow dried her? If not, that is part of the problem. You'll get the best results if you cut a clean coat.
> 
> ...


''


That's it. I did not bathe him until after the cut.. he def was overdue on bathing(his hair was sorta greasy from playing outside the wet grass). I did over-cut his face due to this, i believe.. but only realized it after he was bathed and dried. I do want to fix the face, but his right side of face is way too short, I will have to wait for that to grow out, so I can cut the other side face to even it out a bit..... ugh
Your cut on Lois look really awesome! :blush: I am sorta determined to learn this technique, but wonder if I can achieve that cut using clippers?? which brand of clippers do you use?


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

socalyte said:


> I have to agree with the others-- I wouldn't say anything unless I could say something nice, and I think Einstein looks cute with that cut! Actually, to me he looks, if anything, more stuffed animal like with this new hairstyle. I'm thinking of cutting Cozette's and Pippa's face shorter than in the Christmas pics, because both have adorable faces, and I love how easy they are to maintain! I do have the bodies longer, though-- they are more graduated and trimmed to an even, kind of draped length on the sides so they still have the gorgeous hair Maltese are famous for. It's kind of my "own thing" since I love the flowy hair but the faces are, for me, too hard to keep longer.


 thank you! though, I don't think I wil ever be attempting this cut on Ein again...... I do prefer longer hair on Maltese that make them look more like themselves. I only realized this after it was too late though


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I know you are in hair shock, but Ein does look cute in this cut! In about one-two weeks, try to even it out fresh after the bath. As Stacy mentioned, the hair should be squeaky clean and dry when cutting- more precise cut and less damage to your grooming equipment. We all make mistakes at first but it IS hair and it will grow quickly! And one thing I do is to always cut LONGER than you want and then evaluate and trim shorter little by little. That tip helped me when I first started


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

I think he looks cute! Don't get discouraged. When I first cut Mimi and Milo's hair, I regretted it for few months because It was such a drastic change from long hair. But now, I love their short Korean cut and it is soooooo much easier to manage especially if you put clothes on them. Milo particularly gets cold easily. Even though I have the heater on for them at my house at 73degrees, Milo still shivers at times. So he is always wearing a sweater during the winter months and I can get away with brushing him around couple of times a week without any matting.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I failed to notice where did you messed up. It looks great, very unique and that's a compliment. He is gorgeous so is his new haircut. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Candice -

I will share one of the worst Gussy cuts (then I have to stop procrastinating and shower!). To be honest... Some have been so horrible I wouldn't even take a photo.

Shhh.... don't tell Gussy I posted this.... He was so embarrassed LOL

This was after my botch got fixed (see, didn't even take a photo of the horrible)....

here was my fluffy stuffed animal puppy:










And here is him after I spontaneously groomed him late one night:










:blink: Does not even look like the same dog!

Hair grows hon! Hair grows.....


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww he looks adorable! I think it's just the change from longer hair to shorter that shocks us. When Laurel got her first shirt hair cut.. I hated it, and it was done by a groomer. Not her fault, that's how I told her to cut it. I love his ears?


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

still cute!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

My friend Deb Ray (Grace Maltese) is a professional groomer. She has told me that the true Korean cut requires a rounding of the trim which is very hard to do even for one as experienced as her 13+ years (I think). 









I think Ein looks very cute. Faces are my big trouble, too. I can get the kind of look I want on the body with my girls especially when I do their haircuts, but I have so much trouble getting the face the way I want it and frankly so do most groomers. Deb Ray lives about 13 hours from me, but every chance I get to use her talent I do.


----------

